# C Hill Chisels History Of



## Phil Coleman (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi, I happen to have a set of C Hill chisels which are in very good condition and i am trying to find some information relating to the age and information surrounding the company, They was a Sheffield based company in the UK but the INTERNET is divulging very little relating to them. Thanks


----------



## hsmyers (Jul 18, 2008)

You probably won't find much either here or at the other woodworking forums--- mostly because there isn't much out there. All I can tell you is that there were made in Sheffield, England with a cannon as a trademark. Don't know when, though I'd guess 1850 to 1917. They are at least as good as your typical Addis(father or son...) and they are comparatively rare. I collect them to use and have 50 or so, if you want to unload your's talk to me!

--hsm


----------

